# Skipping classes because of SA



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure plenty of us have done it. While in college did you all skip certain days of class when you knew it would involve a lot of social interaction? I'm forcing myself to get good grades but i'm gonna skip a class for the first time. Last class the teacher said we would all get into groups of 2-3 and discuss thesis statements. (its a eng comp class) Anyhow, I don't know about you all but for me SA is at its worst when a teacher suddenly says "alright everyone break into groups of 3" and you know no one. For me thats the worst case scenario. So anyways, I wrote a email to my instructor just saying "do to unforeseen circumstances i'm unable to make class" and asked if there was anything I needed to know to be prepared for my next class. The thing is i'm trying to get an A in this class. Hopefully SA won't kill that goal. :mum 

Anyhow anyone else skip a class or two because of SA? Were you still able to get good grades? I wish there wasn't an one size fits all education. Independent study for all classes would rock. :con


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I skip more classes because of depression than SA. But then again my depression is caused by my SA so...yeah


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yes numerous times


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, that is why im afraid to go back to school. It will be a waste of money.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Last year I skipped a lot of classes and failed couple, it was bad. This year I basically force myself to do it, its the only thing that works. Its not so bad actually.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

If you're not being graded on those in-class group activities or on attendance, it's probably ok to skip class. I did it all the time on a lot of classes in past years, and I still got high B's. It depends on how well you can teach yourself the material independently. On my one science class this semester I haven't shown up for 80% of the lecture days, but I showed up for all the lab periods, which was when we took quizzes & exams and when all assignments were collected. I just took the first exam on the lecture material and got an A! Because for every hour of lecture I skip, I study the textbook for like 2 hours and do every practice problem on the book and book website & CD rom.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

sgr215 said:


> I wrote a email to my instructor just saying "do to unforeseen circumstances i'm unable to make class" and asked if there was anything I needed to know to be prepared for my next class.


Unforseen circumstances :lol
I'm sure she bought that one :lol

Not to be flip though, missing class because of SA can become a big habit if you do it too many times. It is hard to skip this time, but next time will be easier, the time after that will be even easier than that. It is a vicious cycle and you need to be absolutly sure that you don't let yourself get caught up in it. I skipped a spanish class because of SA once, but I was careful to only do it once, more than that you run a risk of it being too easy to skip and you stop going altogether.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I haven't skipped any classes in college yet and I don't think that I will allow myself to either. I use to skip school like nobody's business in the ninth and tenth grade due to depression caused by SA, but I stopped because I realized down the road that I wanted to get into a good college and that the only way to do that is to tune out the negative thoughts in my head that were causing me to do it in the first place. Someone was right earlier when they said that skipping can become a vicious cycle. I was addicted for a while and doing it became easier with each passing day. But after that, I became self-fish and my main goal was to be successful regardless of the circumstances surrounding SA. And so I stopped because I wanted to work hard enough to get the hell away from those people for good. I digress a bit.

Any way, College is a different ball game, and the only person looking out for you is you, so at this point I don't think I am ever going to let my SA get in the way of whether or not I attend classes. It's tempting I'm sure, for just today in class I had to participate in small group discussion. It really does suck and I wanted to hit the girl I was tlking to for just rambling on about nothingness Just to make herself sound smart or something! But regardless, It's my education and I refuse to let SA take that away from me.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

One of my classes has mandatory group work almost every single day and it's pure hell. I'm dropping the class as a result.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

I know what you mean about the teacher suddenly telling us to be in groups. We're doing something like that too in our English comp class but she put us with the people that were sitting near each other. We basically just edit each other's papers, but I stay pretty quiet most of the time. I pretend I'm busy doing other stuff while the other two are talking.

It's been a month since I've started college and I haven't skipped any classes yet. I want to skip it on this day when I'll be doing a presentation but it will be so obvious so I don't think I can. I'll just worry about what people will be thinking about me after they see that I was the only one absent for it. :sigh


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

If the teacher mentioned at the beginning of class, "Later, you'll all break up into groups," I'd obsess about it for the whole class. I hate it. Happened to me in one of my first classes, last year as a college freshman. And to top it all off, we had to make speeches about the person we were paired with! UGH. It also happened to me in Spanish, just last Wednesday. I was absent when they broke up into groups before, so I had no one, and I had to raise my hand and tell my professor. Thankfully, there was someone else who had no partner. But still. Ugh. I HATE IT! WE'RE IN COLLEGE, CUT IT OUT WITH THE STUPID GROUP WORK!!!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I have skipped classes that were extremely boring or I don't like the class. I have skipped a presentation once.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> And to top it all off, we had to make speeches about the person we were paired with!


Ugh, that is the worst of any group work or presentation. The combination of group work, revealing stuff about yourself, public speaking, someone else talking about you, and having the class actually be interested in what you're saying (which they are for this type of thing) just makes me :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't remember skipping any classes because of SA :stu. Then again, I have a degree in computer science, so my public speaking stuff was limited to English and *gasp* technical writing. Now there's a class I would have skipped if it weren't mandatory.

Honestly, I felt I would miss something important that I would need to know on a test if I skipped class. Professors were known to ask about stuff they only said in class.


----------



## Meaculpa (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes. I skip Contracts at least once a week....A real thinking-on-your-feet / socratic method class. I usually have an unrelated reason for skipping, which helps justify it in my mind.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm, actually, today was the first day in college that I skipped a class just because I didn't feel like going (last time it was to go to a therapy appointment). I wonder how much of it had to do with social anxiety. I think it more had to do with the fact that it was my last class of the day and an agonizingly boring one. Still, am I starting to slip? Could it just be a conicidence that I'm spending more and more time on the computer? There are other little things that I won't mention right now. Ugh.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

I never received a reply from my instructor. Today was my next class and when I got there I was told by another student that the class I skipped she had made appointments for everyone to meet with her today and Monday depending on your appoint time. (next class, i have classes on Monday and Wed) Apparently she wanted to discuss our rough draft individually of an essay we were supposed to do. Anyhow, while waiting for the instructor to come in the classroom about five other students came as well and all said they "missed" the last class too. Either it's an amazing coicendence or they skipped as well. I wonder if a few of them have SA too and skipped because of the group thing. :lol I can't recall any previous classes where 6 people including myself were absent. Anyhow, since I didn't have an appointment I was stuck waiting for her to speak to me but luckily I anticipated that the rough draft of the essay would be due. I ended up being the very last student she talked to. That kind of sucked for SA, it was just me and the instructor in an empty classroom. It wasn't that bad though and since I got it over with I don't have to goto Monday's class. I got all the way until Wednesday until I gotta go back. :banana The cool thing is I thought I was gonna suck at English Composition 101. She gave me an A on my last essay and this essay she kept complimenting me on and even said she wanted to make a copy of it. All in all, I can't say skipping that one class was a big deal. Tons of other people did it too. Although I doubt i'll skip anymore!


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

I've skipped, and dropped, and even failed a few classes because of SA. I have skipped presentations, nearly fainted in the middle of one and had to sit down, and had a sweaty, shaky heart pounding panic attack all the way through the last one I had to give. I also have skipped a lot of group project days. I really admire all of you who don't let yourselves skip. And, I'm really glad I have found this site, because I really had no idea that there were this many people who also fear presentations and group projects, too. It gives me hope.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

lostsockmonkey :wel


----------



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

I have dropped so many classes because I get depressed and then just stop going. They almost took away my federal aid because of how much I have missed. I'm sick of being in school. Just 3 more semesters!! But I've been saying that for a while now. :hide


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

wannabeMD said:


> I have dropped so many classes because I get depressed and then just stop going. They almost took away my federal aid because of how much I have missed. I'm sick of being in school. Just 3 more semesters!! But I've been saying that for a while now. :hide


me, too. except by the time I applied for aid, I couldn't get any because I had already dropped too many courses. so, now I just feel super guilty about spending my parents' money...


----------



## obsidianfire (Oct 10, 2005)

I can think of only a couple times where I've skipped entire classes because I was too afraid to go. I have left classes early because it was just too difficult, though! Dance class, for instance. One day I was just NOT getting the moves down (and it's a lot harder being a guy b/c you have to lead) and I could tell that a few of the women were really getting frustrated w/ me :afr What did I do? I left. BIG mistake.

The instructor chased me out of the room and stopped the class because I had left so she could confront me and tell me that I had messed up the whole dance order and that it would cause great confusion. :dead Talk about wanting to dissapear! I made up some excuse about having some appointment (yeah....an appointment to drop the class). I've never signed up for another dance class and I don't know if I ever will.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

lostsockmonkey said:


> I've skipped, and dropped, and even failed a few classes because of SA.


Same here.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I've missed Spanish a few times because everyday she calls on everyone at least five times to answer random questions.
Plus Spanish has always been my worst class and I think it's completely useless for anything that I'm taking.


----------



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

I skip all the time because of my SA/depression


----------

